

The Windows Store Crosses 50,000 Available Apps For Windows 8 And Windows RT - Santas
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/23/the-windows-store-crosses-50000-available-apps-for-windows-8-and-windows-rt/

======
vyrotek
Microsoft is also paying developers up to $2000 to develop apps for Windows 8
& Windows Phone

<http://build.windowsstore.com/keepthecash>

------
ayi
but still the apps are mostly like this: 1000 note taking app, 2000
calculator, 5000 "iframe the same site within app".

The only good ones are from the big ones like twitter, teamviewer, wikipedia
etc.

